# Turning rings.



## little possum (Apr 14, 2012)

Anybody have any suggestions on a setup to use? Id like to try turning a ring.


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 14, 2012)

A finger ring, a tossing ring or a bangle ring? Do you have a chuck?


----------



## little possum (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah, finger ring.. Knew I left something out. 

No chuck on the wood lathe, but I could chuck em on the metal lathe...


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, I'd rough out a piece a little larger than finished size in diameter, and as long as I felt could be chucked in the head stock safely. Once chucked I'd true it up, place a drill bit in the tailstock, drill out, shape your ring till it's almost parted off, sand in and out, part off and sand the last little bit. Once you get the system down, you will make them fast.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 15, 2012)

For rings, I would start with a 4" cylinder and clamp it in a scroll chuck.
Use a small chisel and turn your ring on the end. Sand it out as stated and then part off.
If you have pin jaws, use them to hole the inside while you finish the part.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry. I meant 4" long cylinder.


----------

